
Opting Out of Coastal Madness to Live a Low-Overhead Life - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/05/low-overhead-life/480612/?single_page=true
======
WalterSear
Apart from housing, can someone tell me what is so overwhelmingly cheaper away
from the urban metrocentres that this writer is smugly fleeing?

It's not food (not a consequential part of most reader's here's budget). It's
not transportation (public transport is cheaper and more available in high
density areas). So, apart from housing, what is it?

